# Canning meat for fridge storage



## atomicsmoke (Feb 8, 2017)

What is your opinion fellows on meat canned in a pressure cooker (not canner - so the required pressure for canning might not be reached) stored at fridge temps?

I don't see a safety issue, do you?


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 8, 2017)

I guess i'm not clear on your definition of canner vs pressure cooker.  I use my pressure cooker to can meat into jars, 90 minutes under 15lbs of pressure and then store in the cabinet.  Can you explain more please?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 8, 2017)

Some modern pressure cookers don't have a weight for pressure control, therefore the vessel pressure might not reach the level required for canning (15lbs).

Pressure canners are those recommended for canning by the manufacturer. Most of the pressure cookers available today are not.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ah, I see.  Thank you for the clarification.  I guess it seems to me it would depend on how high the pressure got. I wonder if the manufacturer of your pressure cooker states the pressure somewhere in the literature.  I know that at low elevations meat canning calls for 10 lbs (at least in my book from Mirro, the manufacturer) but at my altitude it calls for 15 lbs.  If the meat was canned in the cooker in jars, even at the potentially lower pressure, I'm sure it would last for some time in the fridge.  But, I'm not completely certain.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 8, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Ah, I see.  Thank you for the clarification.  I guess it seems to me it would depend on how high the pressure got. I wonder if the manufacturer of your pressure cooker states the pressure somewhere in the literature.  I know that at low elevations meat canning calls for 10 lbs (at least in my book from Mirro, the manufacturer) but at my altitude it calls for 15 lbs.  If the meat was canned in the cooker in jars, even at the potentially lower pressure, I'm sure it would last for some time in the fridge.  But, I'm not completely certain.


It's also about the size. Big brother says you need a pressure canner that can hold at least 4 quart jars.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2017)

Morning Atomic.....   I'm gonna guess here....   Pressure cookers for cooking a quicker dinner, don't have a paper trail to certify the temp and pressure achieved inside the vessel... 

Pressure canners on the other hand, I'm pretty sure there is a paper trail of at least 1 (one) wiggle weight per 100 or 500 manufactured...  using SPC (statistical process control) that number of units probably verified periodically...     Geared gauges the same deal..    maybe a higher frequency of testing...   

Our local "off campus"  USDA offices advertises FREE gauge testing every spring....

NOTE...  I have used a pressure cooker for canning fish in my RV...   then I picked up a small pressure canner for RV use...   holds 6 pints... 

I'm gonna say, if you installed a certified geared gauge or a certified wiggle weight...  on a pressure cooker, you would be assured the temperature and pressure was in compliance with pressure canner specifications....

edit..   then shelf storage would be safe for recommended times...  

I like canned beef, potatoes, carrots... then I can make a beef stew in about 20 minutes...  throw in some fresh veggies like frozen peas, cabbage and it's done.....


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2017)

I wouldn't trust an electric pressure cooker for for canning meat or any low acid foods.

I think Ball is the only one that makes an electric "canning" system but even their bold print states the following:

*Note:  The Ball[sup][emoji]174[/emoji] [/sup]freshTECH Automatic Home Canning System is not a pressure canner and cannot be used for foods that typically require pressure canning (i.e. low-acid foods like green beans and meats).*

*https://www.freshpreserving.com/ball-freshtech-automatic-home-canning-system-1034048.html*

It appears to basically be a fancy water bath canner.

If "modern pressure cooker" means "electric pressure cooker" I believe you are playing with fire if trying pressure can low acid food.

Water bath canning may be a different story since you can actually check for boiling water temps.

I hope this info is helpful :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> What is your opinion fellows on meat canned in a pressure cooker (not canner - so the required pressure for canning might not be reached) stored at fridge temps?
> 
> I don't see a safety issue, do you?


I'm not sure that you'd gain anything, maybe a day or two. In my mind it would be just like putting the cooked meat into a Tupperware container and throwing it in the fridge.

The manufacturers of the pressure cookers advise not to.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm not sure that you'd gain anything, maybe a day or two. In my mind it would be just like putting the cooked meat into a Tupperware container and throwing it in the fridge.
> 
> The manufacturers of the pressure cookers advise not to.



It's not the same as putting cooked meat in a Tupperware. The jars, content and the air in the head space are sterilized during "canning", even without a pressure canner. 

Meat canned using a pressure cooker (not canner) would not spoil if stored at room temp - the only concern is botulism when they advertise not to use pressure cookers for canning.

My requirement is not achieving shelf stable status, but fridge stable status.


P.s. I am not using an electric pressure cooker, but a stove top.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 8, 2017)

berefood said:


> atomicsmoke
> 
> I can meat in a pressure cooker and store non-refrigerated. Been doing it for years.


Pressure cooker or canner?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is the difference

Preston pressure canner (and cooker)













41bhCTEsNvL._SY400_.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 8, 2017






Presto pressure cooker












41EJER4YETL._SY400_.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 8, 2017





I don't have this model, I just posted it as an illustration: cooker and canner made by the same manufacturer.


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 8, 2017)

One has a pressure relief valve (unverified psi rating but above explosion limits), the other has a pressure relief valve, continuous, at a "calibrated" value. How good is the calibration? The first requires a replacement of the "explosion-proof" valve if it pops but is the pressure if it doesn't . Still uncertain as to the original question of "Will it keep in the fridge if pressure canned without knowing the psi it was canned at?

Bruce


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry, lower than explosion limits!!  Brain fart!!


----------

